
Show HN: LeadQ – Qualify leads 10x faster, Tinder style - LeadQ
http://www.leadq.io
======
dang
It's really bad to have booster accounts upvote your post and even worse to
have them comment in the thread. Whether they're sockpuppets or just friends
and fans, it's against the rules (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))
and not in your interest because we ban accounts and sites that do it. Also,
HN users are good at picking up on it and eagerly flag such submissions. So,
not a good idea all around.

------
LeadQ
Basically what we do is that the user uploads a CSV with a list of domains and
we then take screenshots of each and every domain and show it to the user with
enriched data.

The user then marks each item as 'Lead' or 'Junk', Tinder style!

This saves a lot of time, because the normal way to do this is just having an
Excel file with lists of potential leads and then you'd have to copy and paste
the URI into a browser and wait for it to load before taking a decision for
each item.

This takes way too much time so we built a tool that lets you do it 10x
faster.

We wanted to solve this problem, because we encountered it ourselves with our
main product (we had a list of 60K companies and had to sort the junk out of
the list).

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on LeadQ.

~~~
startupdiscuss
Still confused by this.

How is a domain a "lead"? Aren't leads usually potential customers and,
therefore, people?

Are you saying you have a list of target companies, and you want to tell -- by
visually examining their website -- whether the company is likely to need your
service?

~~~
LeadQ
That's exactly how it works, we also gather more data about each company such
as Alexa Rank, traffic data, and data from LinkedIn as well.

Basically you save a lot of time by using LeadQ because it takes so much time
to manually copy the URI from an excel file and putting it into the browser
and waiting for the webpage to load and then taking a decision.

------
LeadQ
Hello,

My name is Albert and I'm one of the founders of LeadQ.

If you sign up, you'll get free credits inside the app.

If you have any questions or feedback, feel free to contact us on
hello@leadq.io

------
johnmahoney123
UI looks really good! Will give it a try

